# Patio Door... Inside.. Any ideas?



## flipjarg (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello, my wife and I live in a condo which was, at one point an single house. There were several additions. The patio was turned into a room. Now we have a very cool looking room with brick on several walls but there is a patio door inside the house. We do not know what to do with it.

We purchased this paper, kind of like wallpaper, that has tape on one side. But the windows are slightly larger then the average window (The house was built in 69' or 70') so that won't work.

We are thinking of painting the glass. Has anyone done this with such a large window. It doesn't have to look great because we are going to cover the window with curtains as well. We definitely want to use the door still but want to allow our guests to have privacy when they stay with us. The door leads to our second bed room.

Any ideas or suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

There is window tint available at some big box stores.
Basically you wet the window and squeegee the bubbles out. This will give you a mirror appearance on the outside and a tinted window appearance from the inside.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

orrrrr....

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=106

DM


----------



## flipjarg (Nov 29, 2008)

*Woah!*

Both are great ideas. I am going to use the tint idea on another spot of my house but the Rust-Oleum spray is exactly what I had pictured! Thanks for the link and input, all!

Got solutions to two separate problems! :thumbup:

UPDATE: For anyone who comes across this post looking for a similar solution, here is a picture of the Rust-Oleum spray: http://nuxx.net/gallery/v/aroundthe...window/IMG_2698.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=2


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i thought it might help too if the door let light in from outside when the curtains are opened.

DM


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Before I bought some window privacy tint for my van windows I did the poor man's tint -- car wax, don't buff it off, put it on the inside. If it doesn't cover enough, add a second coat. Unlike some fogging sprays, just add new wax to remove.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## flipjarg (Nov 29, 2008)

GBR in WA said:


> Before I bought some window privacy tint for my van windows I did the poor man's tint -- car wax, don't buff it off, put it on the inside. If it doesn't cover enough, add a second coat. Unlike some fogging sprays, just add new wax to remove.
> 
> Be safe, Gary


That sounds like something I might try on my garage windows. The neighbors across from me (the mayor and his wife) make me very uncomfortable. I do a lot in my garage at my workbench.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

in the garage or van, cool idea, but in a traffic area cloudy with a chance of possible kids....
they'd likely use it for a chalkboard.... lol ....little smiley faces all over the door.

DM


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> There is window tint available at some big box stores.
> Basically you wet the window and squeegee the bubbles out. This will give you a mirror appearance on the outside and a tinted window appearance from the inside.


This is also available online in quite a variety of colors and patterns. Try googling "window film".


----------



## ckstjamj22 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've used the Rustoleum spray frost product and I wouldn't consider it to be permanant. I used it on a mirror and it's now wearing off.


----------



## lighting lady (Oct 14, 2009)

Have you seen this stuff, very easy to use and you can get it in a privacy film. http://www.wallpaperforwindows.com/pc/Privacy-Window-Film-c48.htm


----------

